# Soundstream Davinci in Ontario



## MikeGratton (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello Soundstream Davinci in Ontario

I am looking to buy this amp for a build-I had talked to someone in Toronto I believe about one but I Missed the opportunity.

I have cash now and can get to the GTA area fairly easily.

If anyone or the collector in TO see's this-let me know

Doug


----------



## MikeGratton (Aug 17, 2012)

Bump


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

How much do these amps go for nowadays?


----------



## MikeGratton (Aug 17, 2012)

I have seen them at around 1000 to 1300


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Are you only looking for that one specifically? I have a couple.


----------



## MikeGratton (Aug 17, 2012)

I am for a build-I have cash-can you PM me with your info

I would appreciate it

Doug


----------

